

Ask HN: Learning a foreign language, for programmers? - aepearson

I&#x27;m curious if anyone here knows of a resource for learning foreign language that&#x27;s suited for programmers?<p>I figure we&#x27;re all pretty used to learning languages (programming) - is there such a thing as a foreign language course modeled after coding courses?<p>If not - what are your favorite resources for learning foreign languages?
======
zzzbra
Without exception, Anki is the way to go.

[http://ankisrs.net/](http://ankisrs.net/)

I've found the philosophy extolled on these blocks to be especially conducive
to the programmer mentality:
[http://alljapaneseallthetime.com/blog/](http://alljapaneseallthetime.com/blog/)
[http://www.hackingchinese.com/](http://www.hackingchinese.com/)

